# VLC Player Problem



## CRAZYMANN (9. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin

ich habe mit mein Kumpel sein neuen Rechner zusammen gebaut. Alles läuft wunder ba die spiele und alles andere läuft in guter quali und Farbe.
Dann wollten wir ein Film gucken und mit den Vlc Player abspielen. Das Problem ist das wir keine Farbe haben wir haben schon verschiedene versionen ausprobiert bring nichts.
Aber mit ein anderen Player da haben wir Farbe, was kann das sein.


----------



## jetztaber (10. Mai 2008)

Jo, liegt am Codec. Ein passendes Codec-Pack runterladen und installieren, dann klappts auch mit VLC.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Mai 2008)

Richtig, oftmals liegt der Codec nicht auf der Festplatte, so dass der Rechner vorerst mit den Bildinformationen des Videos wenig anfangen kann.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (12. Mai 2008)

Tach, habe den player zich mal neu installiert auch vers. versionen aber trotzdem geht nichts und spezielle codecs habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Oder könnte es an der grafikkarte liegen habe mir die Gforce8800 GTS 512MB reingesetzt und seit dem nur schwarz weiß beim VLC


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Mai 2008)

Bei den Einstellungen und dann Erweiterte GUI.

Hast du einen originalen Treiber oder einen Omega etc. drauf?


Ansonsten probiere noch andere Videos mit verschiedenen Codecs aus,um Probleme mit Codecs auszuschließen. DVDs solltest du auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Mai 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Jo, liegt am Codec. Ein passendes Codec-Pack runterladen und installieren, dann klappts auch mit VLC.


Das Dürfte nicht helfen, der VLC nutzt nur integrierte Codecs, keine Directshow Filter, wie es Media Player, Media Player Classic usw. tun.

Meiner erfahrung nach gibt es keine Möglichkeit, da was zu ändern, wenns mit VLC nicht geht, dann geht es nicht.

@CRAZYMANN: Hast du mal geschaut, welchen Codec der film genau verwendet?
VLC dürfte dürfte die offen Bibliotheken, also ffmpeg bzw. libavcodec für die meisten Formate nutzen.

Grafikkarte bzw. Treiber könnte ein Faktor sein, aber wenns in anderen Playern geht, scheint es kein generelles Problem der Overlay-Darstellung zu sein. Schau mal ob du in den VLC Optionen den Renderer umstellen kannst auf DirectX, vielleicht hilft das was.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (12. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin

Also bei den Codecs blick ich nicht mehr durch.
Es hat vorher mit meiner 8600GT wunderbar gefunzt nur jetzt mit der neuen 8800GTS 512MB geht es nicht mehr.
Genaugenommen habe ich XP neu drauf gezogen und jetzt mit neuer Grafik geht es nicht.


----------



## jetztaber (12. Mai 2008)

@Adrenalize

Dachte immer, er würde keine weiteren benötigen, wäre aber in der Lage externe zu verwenden... 


Zum Problem:

Hier gibts ein Tool, mit dem Du feststellen kannst, welche Codecs Du ggf. brauchst. Es ist ein direkter Downloadlink:
http://ftp.isu.edu.tw/pub/Windows/Edskes/m/mediainfolite0760.exe

MediaInfo wäre auch noch eine kostenlose Alternative:
MediaInfo

Oder Gspot:
http://shark007.net/files/Gspot_Tool.exe

Aber frag mich bloß nicht, was das bedeutet, was die ausgeben... 


*edit*
Codecs gibts z.B. hier:
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## d00mfreak (12. Mai 2008)

Versuche mal, beim VLC-Player den Overlay zu deaktivieren.
Dazu mit offenem VLC Strg-S drücken, links "Video" auswählen, im rechten Teil dann den Haken bei "Videoausgabe überlagern" entfernen, und dann "Sichern" anklicken.

Zumindest beim WMP ist Video-Overlay oft ein Grund fü  viele Probleme.


----------

